
Apple Will Stop Revealing How Many iPhones It Sells. That’s a Bad Sign - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/02/business/dealbook/apple-iphones.html
======
lvalenta
Apple's been doing it for some time in "Others" category (Apple TV, Watch,
Beats, Airpods) - it's mere extending of its policy. Furthermore, Apple's been
increasing prices of iPhones - which will probably lead to worse numbers - but
may lead to greater sales numbers - which Apple feels are much more relevant
for investors and for them. It doesn't necessarily have to be a bad sign for
Apple, as they always have focused on greater average-selling-price instead of
of sold iPhones.

